# emergency equipment



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

I just bought an old 20' Proline cc junker. Runs pretty good but is U-G-L-Y. Anyway, I have been trying to figure out what kind of emergency equipment I will need on board to keep Mr. Coast Guard off my back. I looked at the coast guard website but it is pretty confusing to simple minded me. What do I need? Where is a good place to get all that stuff. We will probably be going about 10-20 miles offshore. Maybe doing some night shark fishing near shore.

Thanks for the help,

Greg


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

You will need the following for a twenty foot vessel. 



A life jacket for each person on board.



A Type IV throwable flotation device.



A horn or whistle.



One USCG approved fire extinguisher. Size B-1. 



Minimum 3 flares, make sure they are the day/night combination unless you want to get the distress signal flag or some other form of approved non-pyro distress signal.



There are other things the USCG will check as well, but this is all the safety equipment you will need.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

When you buy your flares make sure to check the expiration date.. they expire 42 months after being made.. i have seen some on the shelf that only had 12 months left on them .. so buyer beware.. 

rich


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Greg, A couple of other items for thought. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Life jackets. If you?re ever going to have kids on theboat, they each require a life jacket matched to their weight. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Emergency equip for trailer. Nothing sucks worse than being broken down a half mile from the water. Extra hub, spare tire and/or can of fix a flat, safety chain for boat inaddition to wench cable. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Air horn. They make these horns (I think they are called "ecohorn") that your refill with compressed air. Much louder than a whistle if you ever have to actually use it to hail someone. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Hand held radio. If your ever going to be out in gulf you might consider a hh waterproof radio in addition to the permanent mounted (If/As you can afford). <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Enjoy the boat. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">R/Walt


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE place will have'em.

Go to your nearest tag office and they will have a plenty of boating and fishing pamplets. Salt or freshwater , hunting and more and more. The boating pamplets willlist all the proper equipment you will need to be in compliance with CG regulations.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

And I am sure you have already thought of it but Towboat U.S. or Seatow. Thats the first thing I would get.. Had my boat for almost a year, its a 20' also and I just keep adding to the list. Everytime I go out I learn something new. Enjoy.. your gonna love it.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

All of the safety gear is available at West Marine, 3500 Barrancas, North Davis across from University Mall, Orange Beach, FWB, Panama City, on line at www.westmarine.com

Yeah! I have stock in the company.

Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

I can get you a deal on seatow. Go to www.seatow.com/free30days


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

> *reel_crazy (5/14/2009)*When you buy your flares make sure to check the expiration date.. they expire 42 months after being made.. i have seen some on the shelf that only had 12 months left on them .. so buyer beware..
> 
> rich


Sure they will still set a tree on fire:doh but they do have an expiration.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*One item I like you to think about is to haveonboard when offshore is an inflatbale boat. A cheapie like you buy for the kids. *

*If that old boat loses the transom, or starts to take on to take on water from any reason, and it goes down, it would be nice to sit in that infaltable, instead of in the water in a life jacket.*

*I know many do not have one, but a friend of mine went down off Cape San Blas. He was in the water for a long period. Listening to his story, and his advise, and I am now a firm believer in a back up boat on board.*


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *BananaTom (5/16/2009)**One item I like you to think about is to haveonboard when offshore is an inflatbale boat. A cheapie like you buy for the kids. *
> 
> *If that old boat loses the transom, or starts to take on to take on water from any reason, and it goes down, it would be nice to sit in that infaltable, instead of in the water in a life jacket.*
> 
> *I know many do not have one, but a friend of mine went down off Cape San Blas. He was in the water for a long period. Listening to his story, and his advise, and I am now a firm believer in a back up boat on board.*


+1

And an EPIRB.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Type I PFD = offshore survival equipment (floating for extended time in water, before rescue)

Type II PFD = nearshore and inshore (floating for short time period, before rescue)

a $5.00 PFD is not want you need for offshore use


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Get the type I vests, check ebay for em, you can find some deals there. Or, go garage salein' with the wife. I like the little blow up boat idea, dang it, something else to buy.


----------

